# Rain Gear?



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

What rain gear has worked for you? I wan't quiet, warm gear that I don't have to layer with 4 items. I don't want a waterproof shell, but insulated, nice gear, made for bowhunting.
Thanks


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

Rivers West clothing is the best stuff i have found. its kinda expensive but it is the best around. WWW.RiversWest.com


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

It's funny you say that, cuz yesterday afternoon I bought some Rivers West stuff. Ended up with a wet *** and water running down my leg due to a hole in the knee I think. It is also a little on the loud side for bow hunting.

Say, what size are you? :lol:


----------



## pat_est (Sep 5, 2008)

Sitka Gear all the way, yea I know it can be high priced, but you're going to be paying for the good quality stuff with everything now days no matter what it is. So just break down and get the good stuff the first time and be done with it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

pat_est said:


> Sitka Gear all the way, yea I know it can be high priced, but you're going to be paying for the good quality stuff with everything now days no matter what it is. So just break down and get the good stuff the first time and be done with it.


Just make sure it matches your handbag and shoes. And dont forget to accessorize!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Doesn't anybody hunt in the rain or what? No more suggestions?

Any reviews on Cabelas MT050 clothing?


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

AdamFisk said:


> Doesn't anybody hunt in the rain or what? No more suggestions?
> 
> Any reviews on Cabelas MT050 clothing?


yes. hehe, but mostly were I don't get wet, and here pretty soon, i'm gonna take an old bird banger,( wind-deflector basically) we had on one of our big trucks, and paint it camo, and drive some t-posts, for it to sit on, so i can be under it and not have to deal with rain or wind... :beer:


----------



## CrabClaw (Jul 28, 2008)

I have used Scent Blockers "outfitter" series for the past four years and hunitng in or around the rain is my favorite. I like it because it is warm and waterproof. Also apart from what some might think when used properly Scent blocker really does work and I have shot three mature bucks down wind while wearing it.


----------

